

Boeing developing hacker-proof military drone using Ivory - hackuser
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2015/03/pentagon-launch-hacker-proof-helicopter-drone-2018/107355/

======
hackuser
Relevant excerpts:

 _The software will isolate all communications between the ground station and
the aircraft from the outside world, according to program participants.

“Its main purpose is to rewrite and secure the mission computer on board the
Little Bird,”_

and

 _Typically, most commercial and military vehicles are powered by general
purpose programming languages, such as C or C++, which have a number of
security holes, said Lee Pike, Galois research lead for cyber-physical
systems. He facilitated the hacker-proof minidrone flight in 2014.

“We’ve developed a new programming language that is provably free from those
vulnerabilities,” he said. “The approach is to transition the programming
language we’ve developed, called Ivory, to Boeing so that they can rewrite
their systems.”_

